# Top Backcourts



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech- These guys led this team to the title game last year. You have Jack who could be the underated player in the nation. You have Elder who can score. And then there is Will Bynum who might be the most mentally tough player in the nation. 

2. Wake Forest- Chris Paul is the best point guard in the country. Then you couple that with Justin Gray who can score from anywhere. Also you have Taron Downey who could start for a lot of other schools at the 1. 

3. Illinois- Dee Brown and Deron Williams are two excellent players who can both run an offense and score. Luther Head is an excellent defender who put points on the board as well.

4. North Carolina- Raymond Felton and Rashaad McCants are very talented offensive players who once they start playing D will shoot up this list. Melvin Scott can do some good things for them as well.

5. Washington- These guys play hard and never stop coming. Nate Robinson is excellent. Conroy and Roy are amazing athletes will Tre Simmons is an assasin off the bench. These guards are underated but will make teams pay dearly this year.


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

6.Florida-Walsh & Roberson...scoring machines............Plus Walsh gets points for dating a playboy model :yes:


----------



## PittsburgJayhawk (Jun 30, 2004)

Kansas- Aaron Miles and Keith Langford.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm gonna throw in michigan state with shannon brown, drew neitzel and kelvin torbert.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PittsburgJayhawk</b>!
> Kansas- Aaron Miles and Keith Langford.


add JR Giddens, Mike Lee, and Russell Robinson

Remember, KU runs a 3 guard lineup.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Paul the best PG in the country? :laugh:


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Paul the best PG in the country?


Yes, definently. He combines talent with a ton of heart and he is THE BEST PG in the country.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

kentucky has a pretty good backcourt but i dont know if its one of the tops because of the unexperience. we have patrick sparks who played for westen kentucky 2 years ago before he had to sit out last year and might prove to be a top point guard. joe crawford the top shooting guard that didnt enter the draft will probally start as our 2 guard. our backups include rajon rondo and ramel bradley who were both in the top 100 high school players last year.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> kentucky has a pretty good backcourt but i dont know if its one of the tops because of the unexperience. we have patrick sparks who played for westen kentucky 2 years ago before he had to sit out last year and might prove to be a top point guard. joe crawford the top shooting guard that didnt enter the draft will probally start as our 2 guard. our backups include rajon rondo and ramel bradley who were both in the top 100 high school players last year.


Forget someone? Kelenna Azubuike is going to be _awesome_ next year. Last year he held off because this wasn't his team. Now it's his and Chuck Hayes' team, so be ready. If his mild breakout at the end of the season is anything to go by, watch out. Be ready to here a lot of "Sparks to Azubuike for 3!!!!".


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

UMM...john gilchrist, Chris Mccray, D.J. Strawberry


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>duckman1734</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, definently. He combines talent with a ton of heart and he is THE BEST PG in the country.


You could make an argument that he isnt even the best PG in his conference. I am a bit biased against wake, ill admit, ill give him top three in the country.


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5 (Jun 5, 2004)

Maryland, John Gilchrest and Chris McCray/ Micheal Jones


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Illinois has the best backcourt in the nation.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

Curtis Stinson and Will Blalock Young but great future..


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> You could make an argument that he isnt even the best PG in his conference. I am a bit biased against wake, ill admit, ill give him top three in the country.



The only reason that you can make the conference arguement is because the ACC has probably 3 points guards in the nations top 5 or 6. I would much rather have Chris Paul than anyone else in the country. In my eyes he symbolizes everything a good point guard should be.


Natty,

We'll see whose better at the Big Ten ACC challenge.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> Natty,
> 
> We'll see whose better at the Big Ten ACC challenge.


No doubt.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IggytoWiz_at5</b>!
> Maryland, John Gilchrest and Chris McCray/ Micheal Jones


Don't forget DJ Strawberry :yes:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Illinois, Wake, Georgia Tech, Kansas, UNC


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Natty Dreadlockz</b>!
> Illinois has the best backcourt in the nation.


They didnt do too well against UNC's backcourt last year in the Big Ten - ACC challenge.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

And?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

arent we forgetting Arizona here and some people might love to argue paul and felton over who's the better PG


----------



## Voshkul20 (Jul 23, 2004)

i agree, arizona has one of the top backcourts

Pg Shakur-Rodgers-Dillion
Sg Salim-JMac


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul and Gray have been playing really well on the Young Men's National Team. They're going to be a very good backcourt.


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Paul the best PG in the country? :laugh:



??? I think he is the best player in the country period. Dude will be amazing. Him, Gray and Downey are definetly the best backcourt in the nation imo.


If G Dub plays Mike Jones this year, I think he will be an amazing scorer and him, Gilchrist, McCray and Strawberry could be a great backcourt rotation.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Maryland's going to have an awesome backcourt rotation this year. Gilchrist, McCray, Jones, DJ, and Ledbetter.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lets not forget Luther Head while talking about Illinois.. 3 guard lineup


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

I'll probably be called a homer for this one, but I feel that Michigan has a top 5 backcourt in the nation...

PG Dan Horton is Preseason All American watchlist, and SG Lester Abram is the leading scorer from last year's team and is a lefty with some great all around ability. Then throw in Dion Harris, who averaged 10 points as a Freshman and a very nice 3 point stroke. Horton and Abram are Juniors and Harris is a Soph...as good as they are this year, they will all probably stick around and be even better next year.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

Indianas Bracey Wright and Marshall Strickland. Illinois is awesome though.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wright/Strickland vs. Brown/Williams is going to be awesome. Paul/Gray vs. Jack/Elder as well.

Okay, time for a homer pick: Kansas' three-guard lineup of Miles, Langford and Giddens will be tough.


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Wright/Strickland vs. Brown/Williams is going to be awesome.


My god I cant wait for it, Bracey and Deron were High School teamates and I think this year they will both have huge years.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> You could make an argument that he isnt even the best PG in his conference. I am a bit biased against wake, ill admit, ill give him top three in the country.



I love UNC as much as you but really come on. Who's better in the ACC? Felton surely isn't. Neither is Gilchrist or Jack. Paul is definitley the best PG in the ACC and IMO the best PG in the NCAA.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

On a pure numbers standpoint, Paul is the best in the nation at any position.

I'm still not sold on his pro viability, however.


----------

